# Always On Top Stats



## SumDim (Jun 3, 2017)

Just as the title says, a feature to keep the stats window always on top.

After showing the stats window, clicking anywhere makes it change its z-order, typically in the back of all other windows opened.

Also, allow two different arrangement layouts
1) The horizontal layout like it is now
2) A vertical layout

The vertical layout would let us place the stats window always on top in the area outside the preview window and let us arrange it better on our single, double, or triple monitor screens. A two column Property, Value layout would be best.


----------



## SumDim (Jun 14, 2017)

To get around this currently, I use this utility:
Always On Top

After downloading and installing, run it. Then, hover the mouse over the window you want always on top. With the keyboard, type CTRL+SPACE and the window will now have its always on top bit set. To revert back to default behavior do the same keystroke again.

For those whose have multiple monitor setups, this is a life saver. You can now always have the OBS Studio programming running in Preview mode and stats sitting next to it.


----------

